# thermostat



## newsmokerky (Jan 5, 2019)

It appears my maverick is dying.  One of the probes is reading about 20 degrees low.  I had both probes in the butt I'm smoking now.  One read 126, the other 156.  I swapped them in location, and they didn't change at all.  So, with the new smoker, I'm looking for a new toy to go with it.  Anything out there recommended over a Maverick dual therm?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 5, 2019)

Check out the ThermoPro, and Inkbird sponsors here.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/meat-thermometers.112/

I like the ThermoPro for its range, but the Inkbird for the 4 probe and Wow factor on my phone.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 5, 2019)

I'll check it out.  Thanks!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 5, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> I'll check it out.  Thanks!



You're Welcome!


----------



## bregent (Jan 7, 2019)

Another option is Thermoworks Smoke: https://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke

IMO, much better quality and features compared to Maverick and Thermopro.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 7, 2019)

bregent said:


> Another option is Thermoworks Smoke: https://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke
> 
> IMO, much better quality and features compared to Maverick and Thermopro.


I'll check it out as well.  Thanks.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 8, 2019)

Ordered a thermpro today. 1/3 price of thermoworks and three year warranty.


----------



## bregent (Jan 8, 2019)

Good deal. 1/3 the price? Which model did you order?


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 8, 2019)

TP17 on Amazon.  $23.99


----------



## bregent (Jan 8, 2019)

BrownRooster said:


> Do you use a leave in, or one that you take and check each time?





newsmokerky said:


> TP17 on Amazon.  $23.99



OK. Thought you were looking to replace the Maverick with another remote thermometer. The TP17 is not remote.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 8, 2019)

With the Smoking It being so easy to maintain consistent temps, didn't figure I need it. Will put both probes in the meat after several hours.


----------

